# 300ZX turbo commercial



## tenshiwingusu (Aug 21, 2005)

anyone remember the 300ZX turbo commercial that was taken off the air, with the 300 runnign through the desert being chased by a car then a motor cycle and then a fighter jet... and the guy was like

"and they were just about to catch me....then the turbo kicked in:car takes off away from fighter jet:"


anyone know the comercial?

if so does anyone know where i can get it?


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

I havent looked through these yet, but heres a few 
http://yadamnfool.com/Z_Commercials2.htm

From MSNBC.COM


> In 1990, Nissan showed its 300ZX Turbo outrunning a motorcycle, a race car and a fighter jet in a 30-second fantasy sequence directed by Ridley Scott (“Gladiator”). “So I’m having a dream,” the narrator says. “I’m in a Turbo 300 and these guys are after me — and they can’t catch me.” The visuals dazzled TV viewers, but highway safety organizations protested the spot, claiming that it encouraged highway speeding. More than 10 years later in a post-”Fast and the Furious” world, the ad would hardly cause a stir.


----------



## tenshiwingusu (Aug 21, 2005)

*yeah...*



thecolonelcm said:


> I havent looked through these yet, but heres a few
> http://yadamnfool.com/Z_Commercials2.htm
> 
> From MSNBC.COM


yeah ive looked through thoes i didnt see it


----------



## tenshiwingusu (Aug 21, 2005)

*thats stupid*



tenshiwingusu said:


> yeah ive looked through thoes i didnt see it


OK i lied lol it is on that page...... "dream" i looked at all of them but that one, thanks!


----------

